# ruderboote



## robbie26 (24. Dezember 2006)

hallo zusammen und frohe weihnachten

mein stammgewässer ist der lech und lechstausee
hab mir vor 2 jahren ein boot (fishhunter 370) gekauft
in der preisklasse sicherlich nicht schlecht aber bei wind und starker strömung eine qual zu rudern

deshalb die frage was ihr mir so empfehlen könnt
elektromotor ist hier nicht erlaubt also muss es wirklich gut laufen und spurtreu sein

momentan liebäugel ich mit einem boot der firma kraller (chiemsee)

oder ein ringmaier boot (ammersee)

leider bietet die firma ringmaier anscheinend keine boote mit 370cm länge an
und mehr hat in der garage nicht platz :c 

also 370 wäre optimal falls die boote über 4m tatsächlich soviel besser sind wird mir schon etwas einfallen das irgendwo unterzustellen

würd mich interessieren welche boote ihr so zum schleppangeln verwendet

vielen dank im voraus für die antworten


petri heil
und n guades 2007

rob


----------



## HD4ever (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ruderboote*

denke da kommen so einige in Frage ...
leichte GFK geklinkerte Boote mit nem durchgehenden Kiel für die Kursstabilität sollen allerbest sein ....


----------



## robbie26 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ruderboote*

deshalb ja die frage hier in bayern is die auswahl recht mager......
da habt ihrs besser


----------



## Tiffy (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ruderboote*

Moin robbie,

Klick mal an

sind bezahlbar, stabil, leicht und gut zu Rudern. 
Obwohl Kraller Boote sind schon klasse!


----------



## Der_Glücklose (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ruderboote*

Hi #h 

war mal in einem Verein mit Kraller Ruderbooten, allerdings das große Modell A54. UNd kann die nur empfehlen, habe noch kein besseres Boot gerudert #6

P.S. Crescent Boote haben auchg einen sehr guten Ruf.


----------



## HD4ever (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ruderboote*

wie gesagt .. da gibts ne Menge ... Pioneer Boote sind bestimmt auch top ...
würde mal diverse Gebrauchtbootsseiten online durchforsten, da bekommt man schon ne guten Überblick über die verschiedenen Typen ...


----------



## detlefb (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ruderboote*

Hier eine Alternative zu den üblichen Booten auf den Alpenseen. 

http://steinlechnerbootswerft.de/

Die Kraller und Co kannste bei Wind in Tonne treten, so toll sie bei Ententeich laufen.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ruderboote*



detlefb schrieb:


> Hier eine Alternative zu den üblichen Booten auf den Alpenseen.
> 
> http://steinlechnerbootswerft.de/
> 
> Die Kraller und Co kannste bei Wind in Tonne treten, so toll sie bei Ententeich laufen.




kann ich so nicht bestätigen, haben das Boot zu zweit bei starkem Wind gut rudern können |kopfkrat


----------



## robbie26 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ruderboote*

ich sag mal danke für die links und tipps

@deltefb das terhi 385 macht tatsächlich einen guten eindruck
aber nachdem ich angler und kein bootsbauer bin steht man da etwas im wald schwierige entscheidung 

allerdings überrascht es mich das du von den kraller booten 
bei wind keine gute meinung hast

aber bin immerhin schon etwas schlauer 

vielen dank an alle....


----------



## Spackus (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ruderboote*

versuchs hier mal:

http://www.barroboote.de/fischen/ruder/boote.htm


----------



## Hechterl (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ruderboote*

Hi Rob,

deine erst genannten Boote sind sicherlich die beiden besten Hersteller für Ruderboote im Alpenraum.
Das Kraller ist etwas leichter und deshalb etwas einfacher zu slippen und tailern.
Das Ringmaier (Sony) ist selbstlenzend und daher für einen Liegeplatz im Wasser die bessere Wahl.
Ich würde dir aber zum Schleppen unbedingt ein Boot über 4 m (z.B. A42 von Kraller oder das Ringmaier Sony, 4,45 m) empfehlen. Je länger ein Boot ist, desto besser (und spurtreuer) läuft es. Bei starkem Winden ist es dadurch natürlich auch seitenwindempfindlicher.
Ich selbst habe ein Kraller mit 5,40m und bin davon total begeisterst.
Wenns dennoch unbedingt ein kürzeres Boot sein soll z.B A36 (3,60m) melde dich einfach, ich bin in einem Verein zuständig für die Bootsliegepläte und kann dir da sicherlich helfen.

Beste Grüsse
Hechterl


----------



## detlefb (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ruderboote*



> ...., haben das Boot zu zweit bei starkem Wind gut rudern können



Mag sein wenn du zu zweit bist, ansonsten liegen die auf und nicht im Wasser.
Da kannst du bei Wind und Wellen keinen Kurs halten.
Für mich geht halt nichts über einen vernünftigen V-Kiel.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ruderboote*

Wir fahren auch die Barro Ruderboote in 4,4m, zu 1-2 Personen sind die Prima. Nur neu fast unbezahlbar und gebraucht ziemlich selten... 

Das chiemsee müsste nicht von Kraller sondern von Bavaria sein. Das fährt ein bekannter, ist aber wohl nicht 100% zufrieden damit. Leider weiss man bei dem nie, obs evtl. daran liegt, dass er über alles immer am meckern ist...

Ansonsten sind hier die Linder Fisherman auch noch recht oft im einsatz.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Culrich (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: ruderboote*

Hallo zusammen,

ich fische mit dem Bavaria Chiemsee. Bin mit dem Kahn sehr zufrieden.Er ist kippstabil und läßt sich zufriedenstellend rudern.
Mein Sohn und ich haben Tite Lock Rutenhalter angebracht und sonst noch einige fischereiliche Ergänzungen vorgenommen.

Im Urlaub haben wir am Hintersee ca. 8h mit einem dort geliehenen Kraller Boot gefischt. Ich würde unser Bavaria nicht tauschen wollen.

Sehr gute Boote bietet auch die Ringmeier Werft am Ammersee.

Hatten diese früher am Heimatgewässer als Verleihboote.Daher kenne ich die Qualität.

Petri Heil. 

Culrich


----------

